# Just bought a 2009 Eos - have an iPod adapter question



## fobler (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Thanks to the resources on this forum, I finally made the decision to get an Eos. I got a 2009 Eos Komfort with 17" wheels, iPod adapter and floor mats for $30,540 (after all the BS VW fees) before taxes, which is $1,000 below reported invoice. I think it's a pretty good deal, especially since the best deal I could get for a 2008 Eos was $200 under invoice.
My question is this: the iPod adapter is garbage. Of course, I knew this thanks to this forum, but they didn't have one on the lot _without_ it, and I needed the car ASAP.
What would be the best way to get an AUX input back? I'd like to rip this thing out, but I don't have the first idea how to do it. Is there a particular aftermarket company that would do a good job of removing it, like Circuit City?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Just bought a 2009 Eos - have an iPod adapter question (fobler)*

It's fairly easy to remove the radio... I'm not sure about the after market cable. I assume you do not have NAV.. In the 2007 the Aux Input was in the glove box, rather than the light. they moved it to the center console in the 2008.


----------



## fobler (Feb 26, 2008)

Do I have to remove the radio? I thought I "only" had to remove the iPod adapter in the armrest console.
I thought the best way to do it would be for somebody on here or elsewhere to email me a copy of the installation instructions for an aftermarket iPod adapter, and follow them in reverse.
If I wantd to get somebody else to do it, would you have any recommendations?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (fobler)*

You may want to check with the parts dept. In the 2008/2009 it's possible that the wiring harness that supports the iPOD or 6CD Changer in the center armrest also carries the wires for the Aux In. In the 2007 this is (presumably) not the case, since the aux in is located in the glove box. If the 2008 Aux-In shares the wiring harness with the iPOD/CD you'll simply need to order a blank for the place where the iPOD goes and mount an Aux-In in it's place. If you want to use a 3rd party IPOD intereface then you'll probably need to connect to the back of the radio and run thier cables. Personally I wouldn't trust a CC or BB to touch my car, I think you'll need a specialist...
BTW which radio do you have in 2009. Are they not coming with the new RNS systems


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_BTW which radio do you have in 2009. Are they not coming with the new RNS systems

Good question. Anyone know if the iPod adapter actually works as one would hope with this unit, such as displaying track info, shoing all playlists instead of hijacking the CD changer CD1-6 buttons, etc


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

I'll tell you once the Jetta Arrives.


----------



## fobler (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_You may want to check with the parts dept. In the 2008/2009 it's possible that the wiring harness that supports the iPOD or 6CD Changer in the center armrest also carries the wires for the Aux In. In the 2007 this is (presumably) not the case, since the aux in is located in the glove box. If the 2008 Aux-In shares the wiring harness with the iPOD/CD you'll simply need to order a blank for the place where the iPOD goes and mount an Aux-In in it's place. If you want to use a 3rd party IPOD intereface then you'll probably need to connect to the back of the radio and run thier cables. Personally I wouldn't trust a CC or BB to touch my car, I think you'll need a specialist...
BTW which radio do you have in 2009. Are they not coming with the new RNS systems

I'm not sure what radio I have. I asked the dealer to take the adapter out and they refused.
What would your advice be? Should I go to a car stereo place? Where could I order this "blank?" From the VW dealer, I suppose? I have to get this resolved, because my iPhone won't even fit in the adapter.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (fobler)*

Hi, we try to be on first name terms in this forum. COuld you let us know yours....
I assume it's a 3G iPhone, as I think several peope have got the original iPhones to work, although you cannot close the armrest with the iPhone in place...
The blank would certainly be ordered from the VW Parts Dept... The parts specialist should be able to locate it for you...
Can you post a picture of the radio 



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:02 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## fobler (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Mark,
Sure. My name is Steve. Thanks for the replies. I have to get this figured out one way or the other, because as of now, the adapter is totally useless.
It is a 3G iPhone, which is a tad thicker than the original.
Here are some pictures of my new Eos, including the radio and iPod adapter. In the iPod adapter photo, it may not be clear from the photo, but there are 2 little screws on each side of the iPod connector. I might try and take those out and see what happens.
Click on the thumbnails to see the full image.






_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Hi, we try to be on first name terms in this forum. COuld you let us know yours....
I assume it's a 3G iPhone, as I think several peope have got the original iPhones to work, although you cannot close the armrest with the iPhone in place...
The blank would certainly be ordered from the VW Parts Dept... The parts specialist should be able to locate it for you...
Can you post a picture of the radio 
_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:02 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## fobler (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

All I can tell you is, with this unit, it doesn't work as you would hope. It still requires custom playlists, etc. I tried it with an older iPod and it was terrible.

_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_
Good question. Anyone know if the iPod adapter actually works as one would hope with this unit, such as displaying track info, shoing all playlists instead of hijacking the CD changer CD1-6 buttons, etc


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (fobler)*

Hey Steve,
Two questions...where exactly is the iPod adaptor? Is it in the center console armrest? That's where my "input" is on my '08. The other question what would you use in a "input" IF you have one?
Seems to me your car would be worth more down the line with the iPod adaptor. If you have something else to plug into the input jack, you might be satisfied with a FM transmitter instead. The only good use I've found for my input is the audio in from my Garmin GPS which put the driving directions out of my car speakers. However, then I give up my radio and so have to make do with my MP3s on the Nuvi.
Personally, I would rather just listen to Sirius. My dealer up here in Seattle had about 12 vehicles, non of which had the iPod adaptor.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Just bought a 2009 Eos - have an iPod adapter question (fobler)*

If your only concern is to get your iPhone working there is another option. 
This website sells a dock extender cable. You can order it any length you need. 
I got one last year when I got a silicone skin for my 80gig ipod since it no longer fit in the space. They are MUCH cheaper now than when I bought one...








They also seem to be working on a way to be able to charge the iphone 3G now.( since the 3 G doesn't support fire wire charging) For now I'm not even hooking up my iphone to my car since I really needed the in car charging option. It permanently houses my ipod now.








On that website they also have a cable that converts the ipod dock to a audio input. maybe that's more versatile although you can't control anything with the radio that way.

http://www.cablejive.com/ 










_Modified by chocoholic_too at 7:22 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## fobler (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (blue4max)*

The adapter is in the center console armrest.
If I had the AUX input, I would simply run a cable from my iPhone headphone input to the AUX input. I've used a FM transmitter for years now, and I hate them with a passion. I agree the car would be worth more, but that's not my overriding concern right now. I thought I was finally freeing myself from the FM transmitter, but I'm stuck.
I agree about Sirius... I listen to it all the time. The issue is, I like to record Stern and Bubba and listen to them on my iPhone. When I'm in the car, I like to listen to the shows on my schedule.

_Quote, originally posted by *blue4max* »_Hey Steve,
Two questions...where exactly is the iPod adaptor? Is it in the center console armrest? That's where my "input" is on my '08. The other question what would you use in a "input" IF you have one?
Seems to me your car would be worth more down the line with the iPod adaptor. If you have something else to plug into the input jack, you might be satisfied with a FM transmitter instead. The only good use I've found for my input is the audio in from my Garmin GPS which put the driving directions out of my car speakers. However, then I give up my radio and so have to make do with my MP3s on the Nuvi.
Personally, I would rather just listen to Sirius. My dealer up here in Seattle had about 12 vehicles, non of which had the iPod adaptor.


----------



## fobler (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Just bought a 2009 Eos - have an iPod adapter question (chocoholic_too)*

The dock extender won't help me, because the interface for the iPod adapter (requiring custom playlists, etc.), isn't worth the trouble the way I use my iPhone. All I want is to rip this POS out.
The other cable I thought was going to be a lifesaver, until I saw this:
_The cable does not work with the factory-installed VW iPod interface.
A general guideline if you're automobile isn't listed here is this: if your car stereo is accessing the playlists on your iPod/iPhone and giving you control over the device from the car stereo, neither of these cables will work. In this instance your car is accessing the data on the iPod/iPhone and using that to play music, not the audio output from the device._
Thank a lot for the try, though.









_Quote »_If your only concern is to get your iPhone working there is another option. 
This website sells a dock extender cable. You can order it any length you need. 
I got one last year when I got a silicone skin for my 80gig ipod since it no longer fit in the space. They are MUCH cheaper now than when I bought one...








They also seem to be working on a way to be able to charge the iphone 3G now.( since the 3 G doesn't support fire wire charging) For now I'm not even hooking up my iphone to my car since I really needed the in car charging option. It permanently houses my ipod now.








On that website they also have a cable that converts the ipod dock to a audio input. maybe that's more versatile although you can't control anything with the radio that way.

http://www.cablejive.com/ 












_Modified by fobler at 6:49 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Just bought a 2009 Eos - have an iPod adapter question (fobler)*

In the VW case it is NOT accessing the data on the IPOD. It is using the audio out...


----------



## fobler (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Just bought a 2009 Eos - have an iPod adapter question (mark_d_drake)*

So he's wrong?

_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_In the VW case it is NOT accessing the data on the IPOD. It is using the audio out...


----------

